# My math teacher convinced me that everyone can be a math person--Here's how



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

@The red spirit
Why do you have to rain all over my parade of achieving math acceptance after 24 years!!!!! :laughing: :crying: :laughing:


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> So literally "spend time" is about Si?


No. Refer back to duty, suffering and practice. That's a very traditional paradigm.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

fartface said:


> :laughing:


I'm right now exactly like this.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

navi__x3 said:


> @The red spirit
> Why do you have to rain all over my parade of achieving math acceptance after 24 years!!!!! :laughing: :crying: :laughing:


Critical thinking and not surrendering to manipulation (emotional). Tricks like that just doesn't work with me. Plus I have one more year of school left.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> No. Refer back to duty, suffering and practice. That's a very traditional paradigm.


and why won't Ni dom to that? Those people can be very goal oriented.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Critical thinking and not surrendering to manipulation (emotional). Tricks like that just doesn't work with me. Plus I have one more year of school left.


manipulation =/= motivation :laughing: You are a strange leaf.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> and why won't Ni dom to that? Those people can be very goal oriented.


Goal orientation is Te, not Ni or Si. Ni won't be fixated on traditional paradigms. It considers the subjectively best route premised on probabilities through the assessment of the data on hand. A form of inductive reasoning since it fills in the blanks.

Anyways, we've gone way off topic. Math requires a platforming foundation which includes a ton of rote memorisation in the lower levels. Considering the state of public education, it's unsurprising how the majority of people don't care for math.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

navi__x3 said:


> manipulation =/= motivation :laughing: You are a strange leaf.


For some reason those motivators seem too fake to me. Imagine situation, where someone motivates you and you instantly 'oh yeah I gonna do this'. This just seems dumb. Strange leaf or not, but maybe I have some unique beliefs.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

Duo said:


> Goal orientation is Te, not Ni or Si. Ni won't be fixated on traditional paradigms. It considers the subjectively best route premised on probabilities through the assessment of the data on hand. A form of indictive logic since it fills in the blanks.
> 
> Anyways, we've gone way off topic. *Math requires a platforming foundation which includes a ton of rote memorisation in the lower levels. Considering the state of public education, it's unsurprising how the majority of people don't care for math.*


Absolutely! 
There's a great TED Talk by the founder of Kahn Academy about a similar subject. https://www.ted.com/talks/sal_khan_let_s_teach_for_mastery_not_test_scores


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> For some reason those motivators seem too fake to me. Imagine situation, where someone motivates you and you instantly 'oh yeah I gonna do this'. This just seems dumb. Strange leaf or not, but maybe I have some unique beliefs.


Fake or not, math/left brain skill is a great tool--I suppose I see the upside to bettering my skills beyond my teacher's ability or rather in your case inability to motivate.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Duo said:


> Goal orientation is Te, not Ni or Si. Ni won't be fixated on traditional paradigms. It considers the subjectively best route premised on probabilities through the assessment of the data on hand. A form of indictive logic since it fills in the blanks.


Ni would be fixated on his own beliefs or patterns. That dude seems like he doesn't believe mainstream stuff (not an extravert in judging), but has his own ideology. Ni can be motivated to make something perfect. We both want to believe, that person is Pi dom, but later information may even indicate Fi dom.




Duo said:


> Anyways, we've gone way off topic. Math requires a platforming foundation which includes a ton of rote memorisation in the lower levels. Considering the state of public education, it's unsurprising how the majority of people don't care for math.


It's not really an off topic. OP gave it as bonus.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

navi__x3 said:


> Fake or not,


That explanation is so generic, not so good. I have heard similar versions to it and they only reminded me boredom.



navi__x3 said:


> math/right brain skill is a great tool


Yeah, it may be a good tool



navi__x3 said:


> --I suppose I see the upside to bettering my skills beyond my teacher's ability


I could see it too, but it's not interesting. Now that teacher revealed method it's even less interesting. Interesting part is finding your very own method. Anyway those motivations of bettering myself too much had short period of working and I later I just felt stupid for following that.



navi__x3 said:


> rather in your case inability to motivate.


That's not what I meant. It's good, that you are somewhat motivated, but I'm not. Stuff like that just seems usual to hear and is boring. Was it really a secret, that maths are hard? I would say no. Was it secret, that you have to work a lot? No. Were you lazy? It's likely. Did you had motivation for maths? Seems like not. Does his solution provide motivation? No, but maybe a small bit. Do you know now something more, than you did before? nah. Did his advice contained new information? For me not. Does it seem like fancy way of encouraging to 'work'? Oh yeah it seems. So it doesn't contain anything new, doesn't help on missing parts (like motivation) and just tells what we know already. So overall it's nothing special nor just good. That's what I think about it now.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> That explanation is so generic, not so good. I have heard similar versions to it and they only reminded me boredom.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it may be a good tool
> ...



I find it so interesting how you perceive this information. 
From my own point of view--I thought some people were just more capable of accessing right brain skills and others were just left brain dominant. 

Upon reading his e-mail--especially because I do go to the gym regularly and can apply that analogy so clearly to my own life, I am now putting in practice in math instead of giving up or skipping problems because I don't initially understand them. I'm not a math major, for sure. But I am determined to achieve a good grade in the class. Not because of his e-mail, but his text speech did give me an additional source of motivation that I thought would be share-worthy, for anyone out there who has a similar train of thought to my own.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

navi__x3 said:


> I find it so interesting how you perceive this information.


I find it interesting, that I could chop down your single sentence into 4 discussable pieces. Strange leaf STRIKES!!!



navi__x3 said:


> From my own point of view--I thought some people were just more capable of accessing right brain skills and others were just left brain dominant.


Didn't this brain theory seemed suspicious to you? In biology classes it was shown, that only some parts of brain actually do thinking. Most of our brain just does automatic tasks, like processing heard soundwaves into comprehensible sounds to human.



navi__x3 said:


> Upon reading his e-mail--especially because I do go to the gym regularly and can apply that analogy so clearly to my own life, I am now putting in practice in math instead of giving up or skipping problems because I don't initially understand them. I'm not a math major, for sure. But I am determined to achieve a good grade in the class. Not because of his e-mail, but his text speech did give me an additional source of motivation that I thought would be share-worthy, for anyone out there who has a similar train of thought to my own.


Seems like I'm not similar to you then, but it's good that it works for you.


----------



## douleur (Mar 12, 2017)

Your teacher is great!roud: When I was little I hated math with passion but now it's one of my favourite subjects despite the fact that I have zero natural talent in the field. I do believe that anyone can be good at math(or whatever subject) if they are willing to put extra effort into their studies. As your teacher said, most people expect overnight results and get discouraged after they receive just one bad grade... 
I've never had a math's teacher who would encourage,support and motivate students to reach their full potential in a subject they struggle with. Most science/maths teachers at schools have the attitude that their subject is interesting/easy only for a limited number of students and don't even bother to promote science to the rest of the class .


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

My teacher talks about maths as if it is a muscle and says that these exams are about whether we are willing to put in 30 minutes from time to time to train our 'mathematical muscle.' 

He also talks about us having a mathematical armoury. He says that certain things (such as the column method), should be in our mathematical armoury.

With him, I feel so much more relaxed and I feel like maths is more of a game now. I have also been revising a lot more for my mocks. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Duo said:


> No. Refer back to duty, suffering and practice. That's a very traditional paradigm.


Si is about personal tradition, not what anyone would believe to be tradition. There is sometimes a considerable overlap between the two, but it's not always. Besides, duty, suffering, and practice, are things you learn to value through experience. And I would be really surprised to find an Ni-dom who did not value these things sooner or later in life. None of what's written in the OP is diagnostic, basically.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Stawker said:


> Si is about personal tradition, not what anyone would believe to be tradition. There is sometimes a considerable overlap between the two, but it's not always. Besides, duty, suffering, and practice, are things you learn to value through experience. And I would be really surprised to find an Ni-dom who did not value these things sooner or later in life. None of what's written in the OP is diagnostic, basically.


It's about both, according to Berens and Nardi.

Introverted Sensing (Si)



> Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones.
> 
> 
> The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn't taste the same or is saltier than it usually is.
> ...


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Duo said:


> It's about both, according to Berens and Nardi.
> 
> Introverted Sensing (Si)


And now I will question the sense in thinking a 12 years old realizes the value of duty, suffering, and patience, even if he's Si-dom or whatever.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Stawker said:


> And now I will question the sense in thinking a 12 years old realizes the value of duty, suffering, and patience, even if he's Si-dom or whatever.


BTW what do you think is teacher's type?


----------

